# مخطط لسفينة بكل التفاصيل الداخلية



## sasadanger (14 يونيو 2010)

شوف مخطط لسفينة بكل التفاصيل الداخلية
 
 حمل المرفق​


----------



## KSA_ENG (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يونيو 2010)

اخى الكريم شكرا على تعبك الكثير ولكن المخطط سريع جدا فى العرض .. ومساحته صغيره جدا هل من شىء احسن ؟


----------



## م/هيما (7 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## sasadanger (7 يوليو 2010)

تشرفت بمروركم والله
نورتو الموضوع


----------



## feerofox (14 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## نهاد العسلى (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا المخطط رائع
هل عندك مخططات اخري لسفن اصغر


----------



## sasadanger (24 يوليو 2010)

العفو 
بس والله ماعندى غيرو


----------



## ahmad.emad1996 (9 يونيو 2011)

*شكر*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا اخى و جارى التحميل


----------



## alwale (10 يونيو 2011)

ملف قيم جدا


----------



## ر.م علي (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي الكريم


----------



## YousefS (29 يونيو 2011)

*thanksssssssssssss*​


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (23 يوليو 2011)

عظيم ورائع جدأ


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## basil20088 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ما هو نوع الملف..لا يظهر عندي سوى كلام على نوت باد


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكررر


----------



## حسين الخزرجي (18 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووراخي الفاضل


----------



## يعقوب الخفاجي (28 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*

مشكورين على الجهود المبذوله


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------

